# Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun



## s-mario (4. November 2012)

Mit uns hat die das Landesverwaltungsamt Halle größeres vor.
Das bedeutet nicht nur für uns Angler erhebliche Einschränkungen, auch für Landwirte, Jäger, Fischer und Anwohner wird sich alles gravierend verändern.
Für die Selbstständigen, wie Landwirte und Fischer ist es fast schon ein Berufsverbot und auch für die Anwohner ob nun mit oder ohne Hund wird es ein Betretungsverbot geben. 
Nur wissen die meisten von dem ganzen Vorhaben nichts. Die Menschen werden dann vor vollendete Maßnahmen gestellt.



> Naturschutz ja, aber bitte mit dem Menschen und mit Augenmaß!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Und was machen die zuständigen Verbände?
Schlafen??


----------



## s-mario (4. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Da hast du nicht ganz Unrecht.
Der Tenor des DAV Landesverbandes ist, wir sind dran und hoffen nach den Verhandlungen ein guten Abschluß für die Angler erreicht zu haben. Also, nichts als ????????? und abwarten.
Das schlimme an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja auch, dass das Ganze nur durch Mundpropaganda bekannt wurde. 
Die Landesverbände wußten es seit Anfang Oktober. Wir wußten es erst seit Ende Oktober und das Landesverwaltungsamt hat auch noch vergessen einige Städte und Gemeinden und Vereine zu informieren. 
Wenn das mal nicht mit Absicht war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Zum Thema Information durch Verbände schreib ich lieber nix - aber näxtes Wochenende ist ja HV vom DAV Sachsen-Anhalt.

Hingehen, Wirbel machen, Unfähige entsorgen - da gibts eh Feuer wegen der Fusionsscheixxe, so wie mir berichtet wurde..


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Hört sich bei uns genauso an. Laut Verband sind sie auch "dran", aber mehr ist nicht gekommen. Und so langsam scheinen auch Verbandstreue Menschen ein wenig die Schnauze voll zu haben.

Bei uns wird es eine Anglerfeindliche Zone. Hunde dürfen weiter durch die Dünen jagen und Fischer weiterhin die Küste abspannen. Nur mit Angelgerät darfst nichts machen.

So ist das halt, mit der unfähigsten Interessenvertretung, in der Geschichte der Lobbyarbeit, im Rücken...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Es ist leider immer dasselbe Problem. Es werden mehr und mehr Angelstellen für Angler geschlossen und die meisten Angler interessiert es nicht, denn sie angeln da ja nich.

Bis dann, früher oder später, ein Gebiet vor der Haustür für die Angelei geschlossen wird. Dann wird gejammert und gemeckert, aber es interessiert dann halt die anderen Angler, die ja woanders angeln, nicht.

So verlieren wir Angler Gebiet für Gebiet mit demselben, gleichgültigen Verhalten von den meisten Anglern. Bis es dann zu spät ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Wie? 
Wurdet ihr nicht informiert von Verein und Verband??
Sag bloss.......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Wie? 
Wurdet ihr nicht informiert von Verein und Verband??
Sag bloss.......................


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Ich muss bei solchen Meldungen immer lächeln.

Leute, es geschieht Euch doch vollkommen recht. !!

Noch *nie* hat sich eine Mehrheit der Angler dafür interessiert, was ihre angeblichen Vertreter in den Vereinen und Verbänden so treiben. 
*Immer* hört man die überwiegende Meinung, man wolle nur angeln und man solle mit dem ganzen vereins- und Verbandsgedönse in Ruhe gelassen werden.

Tja, man hat Euch damit in Ruhe gelassen, bloß mit "nur angeln" ist es bald Essig. 

Bezeichnend ist, dass dann auf die Vertreter der Interessengruppen, die unser Hobby extrem einschränken, geschimpft wird, obwohl die im Grunde nur ihren Job machen, und das zu unserem Leidwesen auch noch gut. 

Also Kopf hoch, es wird schon untergehen. Und bis dahin, angelt schön in Ruhe weiter.


----------



## motoraddaniel (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich muss bei solchen Meldungen immer lächeln.
> 
> Leute, es geschieht Euch doch vollkommen recht. !!
> 
> ...


 

Traurig solche Kommentare hier lesen zu müssen !!
Ich pendel täglich 120km zur Arbeit, jetzt kann man mich natürlich dafür verurteilen, das ich die dann noch freie Zeit für Familie und fürs Hobby nutze ohne mich aktiv am Vereinsleben zu beteiligen. Naja in Zukunft kann ich ja dann der Umwelt zuliebe noch mehr Zeit im Auto verbringen um nach täglich 12Stunden ausser Haus meinem Hobby frönen zu können.


----------



## Lazarus (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Als vor einem oder zwei Jahren in einem Hafen in Dortmund ein befristetes Angelverbot erlassen wurde, wurde im Anglerboard eine massive Kampagne dagegen losgetreten.
Bei diesem Verbot ging es um den Schutz der Gesundheit der Angler vor einer PCB-Verseuchung. Also eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache.

  Jetzt droht das Aus für die Angelei an einem großen Teil der Elbe. Was kommt dazu vom Anglerboard? 
Spott und Häme vom Administrator und der ehemalige Moderator und Wortführer Ralle 24 freut sich offen: "Leute, das geschieht euch recht. !!"

Man könnte schon auf die Idee kommen, dass es hier eine fünfte Kolonne aus Naturschutzkreisen gibt, die mit hochintelligenten Methoden die Interessen der Angler in Deutschland hinterrücks angreift.

Aus Sicht des Nabu ist es der Idealzustand, wenn die Verbände der Angler möglichst kleinräumig bleiben und sich untereinander in Querelen verstricken und gegeneinander kämpfen.
Umso besser lässt sich der Kormoranschutz verwirklichen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Klar geschieht Euch das Recht, und wie.

Wenn man sich keinen Deut für die Angelpolitik interessiert, muss man sich nicht wundern welche "Vertreter" wir haben.

Klar kann nicht jeder aktiv werden, aber zur Jahreshauptversammlung gehen, die Jahresscheine abholen und wieder verschwinden reicht heutzutage eben nicht mehr.

Wer soll sich denn bitte für Euch den Hintern aufreißen, während ihr ihn Euch im Angelstuhl plattsitzt ??

Die meisten schaffen es ja nicht mal, hier im Forum virtuell Anteil zu nehmen und diskutieren lieber darüber, ob Eisbären Linkshänder sind. Und die richtigen Größen beschimpfen uns noch, *weil* wir uns kümmern.

Ja, dann darf man sich halt nicht wundern wenn andere Gruppen, die engagierter handeln, ihre Ansichten durchsetzen und unsere "Vertreter" den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen und sich um Macht und Pfründe zanken.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

@ Ralle,

oft stehe ich euch bei. Aber was ist mit den Minderheiten, die Jahrelang in den Vereinen im Vorstand waren und gegen Windmühlen gekämpft haben? Davon haben wir nicht wenige im Forum -- mich mit einbegriffen.

Klar hebt sich ein Großteil der Angler nicht vom Stuhl... und die es getan haben, werden in naher Zukunft den Teufel tun nochmals Jahre zu vergeben um zu merken, dass der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Als vor einem oder zwei Jahren in einem Hafen in Dortmund ein befristetes Angelverbot erlassen wurde, wurde im Anglerboard eine massive Kampagne dagegen losgetreten.
> Bei diesem Verbot ging es um den Schutz der Gesundheit der Angler vor einer PCB-Verseuchung. Also eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache.
> 
> Jetzt droht das Aus für die Angelei an einem großen Teil der Elbe. Was kommt dazu vom Anglerboard?



Übrigens,

weißt Du, wer sich bei diesem Thema nullkommanull beteiligt hat ? Richtig, der Lazarus. Wie in fast allen politischen Themen. Erst wenns an die eigene Hose geht, wird man wach und schreit nach Unterstützung.

Wo war Eure, als es in NRW gebrannt hat?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Ralle,
> 
> oft stehe ich euch bei. Aber was ist mit den Minderheiten, die Jahrelang in den Vereinen im Vorstand waren und gegen Windmühlen gekämpft haben? Davon haben wir nicht wenige im Forum -- mich mit einbegriffen.
> 
> Klar hebt sich ein Großteil der Angler nicht vom Stuhl... und die es getan haben, werden in naher Zukunft den Teufel tun nochmals Jahre zu vergeben um zu merken, dass der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt....




Vollkommen richtig. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich diese wenigen durch meine Zeilen angesprochen fühlen.
Wer sich, wenn auch vergeblich, gewehrt hat, darf auch meckern. Klare Sache.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Wir können uns die Köpfe heiß reden wie wir wollen,solange wir in den Medien und der Politik keine Lobby haben stehen wir auf verlorenen Posten. Klar kann man jetzt sagen Verbände sind schuld, aber was würden unsere Verbandskritiker sagen, wenn Gelder für Essengehen mit Leuten aus Politik und Medien ausgegeben werden?
Kleines Beispiel für gute PR: in unserer Lokalzeitung steht die Jahreshauptversammlung des NABU's auf Seite 2 bei den Wichtigen Ereignissen, der Umweltminister war sogar per Heli zu besuch gekommen.
Der Beitrag unseres Vereines stand versteckt im Lokalteil stark gekürzt und im Sinn verändert.


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Als vor einem oder zwei Jahren in einem Hafen in Dortmund ein befristetes Angelverbot erlassen wurde, wurde im Anglerboard eine massive Kampagne dagegen losgetreten.
> Bei diesem Verbot ging es um den Schutz der Gesundheit der Angler vor einer PCB-Verseuchung. Also eigentlich eine sinnvolle Sache.
> 
> Jetzt droht das Aus für die Angelei an einem großen Teil der Elbe. Was kommt dazu vom Anglerboard?
> ...


Das siehst Du vollkommen falsch, der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig!!!
Da ich das am nächsten dran wohnende Redaktionsmitglied bin, bekommst Du die Information hier aus erster Hand.
Nicht wir im Anglerboard haben "eine massive Kampagne dagegen losgetreten", sondern der betroffene Angelverein 1.ASV Dortmund unter vorbildlicher Unterstützung des zuständigen Landesverbands. Wir haben "nur" genau darüber berichtet und ansonsten wenig eigenes Engagement nötig gehabt.

Aber wie ist es jetzt?
Wo sind die betroffenen Vereine, wo der Verband, der sich darum kümmert und dagegen einsetzt? #c
Ihr habt hier die Plattform für eine größere, nicht nur lokal begrenzte Öffentlichkeit!!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



motoraddaniel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> bei einem Gesprächstermin heute zum Biospöhärenreservat Mittelelbe in Klietz wurden dem LVWA grobe Fehler beim eröffnen des Verfahrens vorgeworfen. Der Herr der diesen Vorwurf vortrug hatte sich dazu bereits Anwaltlich beraten lassen. Ich meinerseits habe gerade die Verlängerung der Einspruchsfrist wegen unvollständig veröffentlichter Unterlagen beantragt. Tut es mir nach und versucht zumindest Zeit zu schinden um dann organisiert Einspruch einzulegen.
> 
> Petri und Gruß Daniel #q



Finde ich gut! Auf welchen Weg hast du das beantragt? Nur via Mail oder auch an anderer Stelle? Was solche Strietfragen angeht, kenne ich mich einfach zu wenig aus.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich muss bei solchen Meldungen immer lächeln.
> 
> Leute, es geschieht Euch doch vollkommen recht. !!
> 
> ...



Unnützer Kommentar, der meiner Meinung nach wegen OT eigentlich entfernt werden sollte. Da holt jemand mit der großen Streitaxt zum Rundumschlag aus und versucht ausnahmslos alle zu Köpfen... Nur weiter so und fleißig in der Anglerschaft Streit hervorrufen.


In meinem Verein war leider niemand erreichbar. Morgen werde ich hoffentlich endlich jemand ans Band bekommen! Auf der Messe am WE in Magdeburg werde ich nach einem Verbandsstand Ausschau halten (Auf die Idee hat mich ein anderes AB Mitglied gebracht, der gleiches Tun wird). Vielleicht sind auch ansässige Vereine vor Ort, die das interessieren wird.


----------



## Lazarus (7. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wir können uns die Köpfe heiß reden wie wir wollen,solange wir* in den Medien* und der Politik keine Lobby haben stehen wir auf verlorenen Posten.


Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass du hier *im Medium* bist?
Genau in dem, das mit vollen Rohren gegen unsere eigene Lobby schießt.
Irgendwie schon verrückt, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass du hier *im Medium* bist?
> Genau in dem, das mit vollen Rohren gegen unsere eigene Lobby schießt.
> Irgendwie schon verrückt, meinst du nicht?




Nicht gegen eure Lobby sondern gegen eure Experten in den Vorständen, die nicht in der Lage sind Anglerinteressen vernünftig zu vertreten.

Die sind es, die keine Lobby bei Politik etc. haben.

"Nieten in Nadelstreifen"


----------



## Honeyball (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

@Sharpo: Es ist, glaub ich, zwecklos und unfruchtbar, sich angesichts der Terminenge jetzt mit irgendwelchen Nörglern zu beschäftigen.
Da gibt's Wichtigeres, wenn die betroffenen Angler für ihre Gewässerstrecke kämpfen möchten. Traurig genug, wenn man sich von Verbandsseite schon so weit düpieren lässt, dass nicht von Anfang an mitgewirkt wurde und Angler und Vereine umfassend informiert und ins Boot geholt worden sind.

Was die Sachlage an sich betrifft, so kann ich das als Außenstehender nicht beurteilen, weil ich die bisherigen Verhältnisse nicht mit den nun vorgesehenen Maßnahmen vergleichen kann. In Summe erweckt der zitierte §10 aber auf mich den Eindruck, als wäre die Angelfischerei durch eine nicht unerhebliche Fülle von Ausnahmeregeln dort nicht mehr eingeschränkt als in anderen ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebieten. 
Aber das können uns hier nur diejenigen erklären, die die Verhältnisse vor Ort genau kennen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass du hier *im Medium* bist?
> Genau in dem, das mit vollen Rohren gegen unsere eigene Lobby schießt.
> Irgendwie schon verrückt, meinst du nicht?



Nö, ich schieße gegen Leute wie Dich. Leute die sich - auf gut Deutsch -  einen Schei$$dreck drum kümmern, was in der Angelpolitik passiert.  Leute die erst anfangen zu nölen, wenn es ihre eigenen Interessen  betrifft. Die dann hingehen und Unterstützung fordern, bzw. mangelnde  Anteilnahme beklagen. 
Aber vorher selbst den Hintern nicht hochbekommen haben.

Sag, agieren Naturschutzverbände erst seid Gestern ? Seid ihr die Einzigen, die davon betroffen sind ?

Wo warst Du, als es anderen an den Kragen ging ?

Und was ist das Resultat von solchem Egoismus ?

Genau sowas



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Ralle,
> 
> oft stehe ich euch bei. Aber was ist mit den Minderheiten, die Jahrelang in den Vereinen im Vorstand waren und gegen Windmühlen gekämpft haben? Davon haben wir nicht wenige im Forum -- mich mit einbegriffen.
> 
> Klar hebt sich ein Großteil der Angler nicht vom Stuhl... und die es getan haben, werden in naher Zukunft den Teufel tun nochmals Jahre zu vergeben um zu merken, dass der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt....



Überleg einfach mal, wer in Zukunft für Euch versucht, die Kohlen aus dem Feuer zu holen.

Vor Jahren schon hättet ihr in Vereinen und Verbänden auf die Barrikaden gehen müssen um sowas zu verhindern oder zumindest ein Gegengewicht zu schaffen.

Nix habt ihr gemacht.

Mit Ausnahme einiger weniger. 

Aber jetzt den Bagger aufreißen, wenn Euch jemand den Spiegel vors Gesicht hält.#d

Das Ding mit dem Schutzgebiet ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach durch. Das ist so weit fortgeschritten, da wird man kaum noch was beeinflussen können.

Aber vielleicht ist das ja endlich mal der Punkt an dem Ihr kapiert, dass "nur angeln wollen" schon recht bald dazu führt, dass man dazu eine Play-Station braucht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

@Ralle: Erspar es uns, das hat hier nichts verloren!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> @Ralle: Erspar es uns, das hat hier nichts verloren!!



Das hat hier jede Menge verloren. Denn sonst sitzt Ihr beim nächsten Naturschutzvorhaben wieder in den Binsen.

Totschweigen hilft nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*

Ich lasse mir von dir mit Sicherheit nichts unterstellen - da werde ich vermutlich auch nicht der Einzige sein!! Den Finger erheben und auf andere zeigen ist immer ganz leicht...


----------



## Honeyball (8. November 2012)

Die Off-Topics aus der Diskussion um das geplante neue Naturschutzgebiet Elbe zwischen Hohenwarthe und Werben sind alle hier gelandet!
Um den Diskussionsfaden aufrecht zu erhalten, sind einzelne Beiträge in beiden Threads vorhanden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Den Finger erheben und auf andere zeigen ist immer ganz leicht...




Richtig !

Doch wer hebt den Finger und zeigt auf andere ?

Doch diejenigen, die sich nicht im geringsten um die Wahrung ihrer Interessen kümmern und dann anfangen zu schreien, wenn es eng wird. Dann sollen andere was dagegen unternehmen.

Was glaubst Du denn, wieviele auf die Aufforderung zum Einspruch reagieren ?

Zwei ?, Drei ?.

Und Leute wie S-Mario, Motorraddaniel und wenige andere, die sich im Vorfeld gekümmert und informiert haben und das immer noch tun, werden im Regen stehen gelassen. Wie so viele andere in der Vergangenheit.

Wieso haben die Informationen, die andere nicht haben?
Warum fallen viele aus allen Wolken ?
Wo ist die Info und der Aufruf aus Vereinen und Verbänden ?
Warum wurde nicht großflächig informiert, als die Sache in die Planung ging?

Wie gesagt, die Masse der Angler hat es nicht anders verdient. Es geschieht ihnen Recht, wenn sie von den Gewässern ausgesperrt werden.

Leid tun mir nur die wenigen Rufer in der Wüste.


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, ich schieße gegen Leute wie Dich. Leute die sich - auf gut Deutsch -  einen Schei$$dreck drum kümmern, was in der Angelpolitik passiert.  Leute die erst anfangen zu nölen, wenn es ihre eigenen Interessen  betrifft. Die dann hingehen und Unterstützung fordern, bzw. mangelnde  Anteilnahme beklagen.
> Aber vorher selbst den Hintern nicht hochbekommen haben.
> 
> Sag, agieren Naturschutzverbände erst seid Gestern ? Seid ihr die Einzigen, die davon betroffen sind ?
> ...



Auch mit Augen auf, Mund auf, wirst Du solche Aktionen nicht verhindern.
Oftmals werden solche Sperrungen/ Einrichtungen Naturschutzgebiet auch erpresst.
Masche: Wenn Du nicht bereit bist x km Uferbereich abzutreten werden wir den Pachtvertrag etc. nicht verlängern.
die Kröte wird dann oftmals geschluckt.

Der Anglerverband sitzt evtl. mit 2 Vertretern am Verhandlungstisch und muss sich gegen 20 andere Verbände und Politik erwähren.

Du weisst doch wie schnell ein Baustopp durch seltene Kröten in Deutschland  erwirkt werden kann.  
Selbst ein Käfer macht(e) S21 zu schaffen.
Und noch schneller geht es wenn man Angler verscheuchen will.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

@Ralle24: Ich gebe Dir absolut recht! In der heutigen Zeit ist es doch überall so. Es wird immer über die Probleme, die einen nicht selber betreffen, hinweg gesehen. Ist halt nicht mein Problem...Das sollen die anderen mal machen. Zurücklehnen und gut. Fernseher an, fertig. Aber wehe...es trifft einen plötzlich selber! Dann sind die Politiker, Verbände oder auch Schulleiter und Lehrer oder auch Kindergärtner schlecht, überfordert und unfähig! Nur selber ist man der größte- und wenn in Wahrheit auch nur mit der Fernbedienung in der Hand vor dem eigenen Fernseher. Wenn ich schon lese "ich fahre täglich 120 Km zur Arbeit und habe Frau und Kinder"- entschuldige, ich arbeite jede Woche ca. 60-70 Stunden, habe Frau und 2 Kinder, bin krank, habe 100% Schwerbehinderung und stehe dem Verband trotzdem beratend zur Seite. Wann? Wenn meine Familie im Bett ist oder auch am Wochenende. Ich mache nur "so ein bisschen", aber ich mache etwas! Es geht in meinen Augen immer etwas - und wenn auch nur das vom mir genannte "ganz kleine bisschen". Wer will der kann, denn Zeit zum Schreien "die Verbände können nix" haben auch alle...Ist meine persönliche Meinung!

Und wir dürfen eines nicht unterschätzen: eine Stellungnahme eines Verbandes ist kein Forumsbeitrag, sondern sollte schon rechtlich, fachlich und inhaltlich wasserdicht sein. Das geht nicht von heute auf morgen! Das beziehe ich auf den Beitrag (von Allrounder27?) bezüglich Sperrung der Küste für Angler (vermutlich NSG Behrensdorf), trifft aber auch auf alle anderen Stellungnahmen, Widersprüche etc. zu. Das wird vom Aufwand von vielen Laien unterschätzt! Naja, und es macht wenig Sinn die Argumente vorher zu veröffentlichen, oder? Auch nicht an die Mitglieder- es gibt überall undichte Stellen. Aber wenn Ihr im Verband nachfragt, ob etwas in Vorbereitung ist (und der VOrgang ist dort ja seit Oktober bekannt) bekommt Ihr sicherlich eine Info! Sollte nix geplant oder in Arbeit sein, kann ich Euch nur empfehlen, selbst etwas in die Hand zu nehmen und die Vereine/ Verbände und die dortigen Verantwortlichen bei der nächsten Wahl abzustrafen. Dazu müsste man aber die Fernbedienung aus der Hand legen, das Vorab (nicht das jemand hinterher darüber meckert ...)


----------



## s-mario (8. November 2012)

*Angelverbot Elbe, zwischen Magdeburg und Havelberg*

Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann deine Meinung nicht ganz teilen.
Sicherlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, das wegen Kröten, Käfern und anderem Getier viele Projekte scheiterten.
Aber ich bin der Meinung, wenn nicht einmal versucht wird etwas dagegen zu tun, dann brauche ich mich nicht zu wundern, wenn wir in unserem Tun immer mehr eingeschränkt werden.
Ein Versuch etwas zu bewegen ist es allemal wert. 
Und ich kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, das ich mich gekümmert habe.



> Wenn Du den Kopf in den Sand steckst, dann treten sie Dir trotzdem in den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch mit Augen auf, Mund auf, wirst Du solche Aktionen nicht verhindern.
> Oftmals werden solche Sperrungen/ Einrichtungen Naturschutzgebiet auch erpresst.
> Masche: Wenn Du nicht bereit bist x km Uferbereich abzutreten werden wir den Pachtvertrag etc. nicht verlängern.
> die Kröte wird dann oftmals geschluckt.
> ...



Na klar, ich bin selbst oft genug an solchen Aktionen beteiligt.

Bir Krux liegt darin, dass die Angler es in der Vergangenheit nicht geschafft haben, über Vereine und Verbände ein Standing in der Gesellschaft und der Politik zu gewinnen.

Wer bitte hört denn heute auf zwei oder drei Fuzzis aus Anglerverbänden, die meist nichtmal in der Lage sind, richtig zu argumentieren?

Davon ab sollten wir unsere "Vertreter" nicht an Erfolgen oder Mißerfolgen messen, sondern an der Intensität und Qualität Ihrer Arbeit. Wenn man dann trotz aller Bemühungen den Kürzeren zieht, dann kann man das den Vertretern nicht zum Vorwurf machen.
Untätigkeit, Dilletantisums und mangelnde Kommunikation, dass sind die Grundübel.


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es ist leider immer dasselbe Problem. Es werden mehr und mehr Angelstellen für Angler geschlossen und die meisten Angler interessiert es nicht, denn sie angeln da ja nich.
> 
> Bis dann, früher oder später, ein Gebiet vor der Haustür für die Angelei geschlossen wird. Dann wird gejammert und gemeckert, aber es interessiert dann halt die anderen Angler, die ja woanders angeln, nicht.
> 
> So verlieren wir Angler Gebiet für Gebiet mit demselben, gleichgültigen Verhalten von den meisten Anglern. Bis es dann zu spät ist.




Wenn eine Angelmöglichkeit wegfällt ist natürlich das Geschrei groß. Wenn dagegen sich irgendwo anders eine neue auftut, wird das natürlich nicht publik gemacht, und als selbstverständlich hingenommen. Sinngemäß: Die die dort nicht angeln interessiert es nicht...

Wenn ausschließlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird welche Angelmöglichkeiten wegfallen und nicht gleichermaßen darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird welche neu dazukommen, ensteht doch ein völlig verzerrtes Bild unter den Angler... Nämlich genau das was hier propagiert wird. Aber das ist ein allgemeines Phänomen, negative Veränderungen bleiben einfach länger/nachhaltiger bestehen um sich negative Eigenschaften zu merken und ggf. daraus zu lernen.

Hier in meiner Gegend zb. ist noch nie eine Angelmöglichkeit weggefallen, im Gegenteil wir dürfen neuerdings einen kompletten Hafen beangeln, bei dem Unmengen von Getreide verladen wird. :m Aber das interessiert ja keinen, ihr angelt da ja nicht...


----------



## Fr33 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

@ Release

Ich versteh nicht worauf du hinaus willst. Je mehr Angelstellen noch erhalten bleiben - umso mehr verteilen sich die Angler auf den Gebieten. Wenn die bei euch 20-30km weiter alles dicht machen - haste ein paar Wochen später die "Angler im Exil" bei dir stehen... dann haste zwar deine Gewässer, die aber überrant werden - da die Alternativen fehlen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Carp-MV (8. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

Naja das Problem das jeder nur noch an sich selbst denkt ist ja nicht wirklich neu..... 
Mal ehrlich, wer kennt noch wirklich seine Nachbarn heutzutage? Die meisten kennen ja nicht mal den Namen des direkten Nachbarn. Wir sind eine sehr egoistische Gesellschaft geworden was sich zum beispiel beim Thema "Prüfung oder nicht" wunderbar zeigt. 

*Gemeinschaft, ein absolutes Fremdwort*

Leider wird das auch so bleiben und manchmal wünsche ich mir das es in Deutschland mal ein komplettes Angelverbot gibt. Spätestens dann werden die meisten mal ihren Hintern erheben und sich wehren. Das ist aber nicht nur beim Angelsport/Hobby so, sondern auch in allen anderen Bereichen was Deutschland betrifft.....traurig,traurig


----------



## pro-release (13. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

Was hat die Frage mit dem Thema zu tun... Bei mir müssten es so 10 Stück gewesen sein...


----------



## pro-release (13. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Naja das Problem das jeder nur noch an sich selbst denkt ist ja nicht wirklich neu.....
> Mal ehrlich, wer kennt noch wirklich seine Nachbarn heutzutage? Die meisten kennen ja nicht mal den Namen des direkten Nachbarn. Wir sind eine sehr egoistische Gesellschaft geworden was sich zum beispiel beim Thema "Prüfung oder nicht" wunderbar zeigt.
> 
> *Gemeinschaft, ein absolutes Fremdwort*
> ...



Ein Phänomen das ich eigentlich nur vom Stadtleben kenne. Je kleiner das Dorf desto höher der Zusammenhalt, bzw. die Gemeinschaft. Je größer die Bevölkerungsdichte, desto größer die Anonymität, die Ellenbogengesellschaft, die Egoistendichte...


----------



## antonio (13. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ein Phänomen das ich eigentlich nur vom Stadtleben kenne. Je kleiner das Dorf desto höher der Zusammenhalt, bzw. die Gemeinschaft. Je größer die Bevölkerungsdichte, desto größer die Anonymität, die Ellenbogengesellschaft, die Egoistendichte...



es ist richtig, daß es in der großstadt schlimmer als auf dem dorf ist.
nur es ist eben allgemein schlimmer geworden auch auf dem dorf.

antonio


----------



## motoraddaniel (19. November 2012)

*AW: !!! Angelverbot Elbe zwischen Hohenwahrte und Werben !!!*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wenn eine Angelmöglichkeit wegfällt ist natürlich das Geschrei groß. Wenn dagegen sich irgendwo anders eine neue auftut, wird das natürlich nicht publik gemacht, und als selbstverständlich hingenommen. Sinngemäß: Die die dort nicht angeln interessiert es nicht...
> 
> Wenn ausschließlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird welche Angelmöglichkeiten wegfallen und nicht gleichermaßen darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird welche neu dazukommen, ensteht doch ein völlig verzerrtes Bild unter den Angler... Nämlich genau das was hier propagiert wird. Aber das ist ein allgemeines Phänomen, negative Veränderungen bleiben einfach länger/nachhaltiger bestehen um sich negative Eigenschaften zu merken und ggf. daraus zu lernen.
> 
> Hier in meiner Gegend zb. ist noch nie eine Angelmöglichkeit weggefallen, im Gegenteil wir dürfen neuerdings einen kompletten Hafen beangeln, bei dem Unmengen von Getreide verladen wird. :m Aber das interessiert ja keinen, ihr angelt da ja nicht...


 
Ich glaube dir ist nicht bewusst was hier abgezogen werden soll. Es sind Vereine betroffen deren gepachtete Gewässer zu 90% in dieses Gebiet fallen. Einen Ausgleich für die gesperrten Flächen wird niemand schaffen können. Viel schlimmer als die Verbote für uns Angler finde ich das Existenzen bedroht sind. Denn es gibt Bauern deren Nutzfläche zu 70% in dieses Gebiet fallen. Bei den aufgeführten Verboten gleicht das für die betroffenen Landwirte einer Enteignung. Fakt ist, das dort versucht wurde ohne großes Aufsehen zu erregen diesen Beschluß mit möglichst wenig Einsprüchen durchzubringen.
Vor 20 Jahren hatten wir 100Km bis zur nächsten Grenze.
Heute haben wir sie vor der Haustür.


----------



## schuessel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Gemeinschaft, ein absolutes Fremdwort*
> 
> Leider wird das auch so bleiben und manchmal wünsche ich mir das es in Deutschland mal ein komplettes Angelverbot gibt. Spätestens dann werden die meisten mal ihren Hintern erheben und sich wehren. Das ist aber nicht nur beim Angelsport/Hobby so, sondern auch in allen anderen Bereichen was Deutschland betrifft.....traurig,traurig




Viele werden es auch sicher einfach lassen oder ins Ausland fahren.  Ja kein Stress und ja nicht aufmucken, lieber weniger Angeln. Es könnte ja jemand mit dem Finger auf einen zeigen oder schlimmeres, wenn man sich traut das Maul auf zu machen. #y


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

Diese Mail wurde an verschiedene Kreisverbände und Vereine in Schleswig Holstein am 19.11.2012 gesendet. Vielen Dank für die Vorlage und die Erlaubnis zur Veröffentlichung.

Nutzt diese Vorlage und schreibt sie auf Euren Kreisverband um und informiert, schickt diese an die Vorstände Eurer Vereine. Fangt mit Kleinigkeiten an- jetzt!

Sehr geehrte Sportsfreunde, liebe Angelkollegen,


ich wende mich heute mit einem vertraulichem, ja einem speziellen und eventuell bisher gar einzigartigem Anliegen innerhalb der Zuständigkeit des LSFV S-H an Sie. 


Am Wochenende ist wie Sie alle wissen die über Jahre geplante und vorbereitete Fusion zur Einheit der deutschen Angler gescheitert. Bereits kurze Zeit später erschienen erste Schuldzuweisungen auf den Webseiten der verschiedenen Landesverbände im VDSF und auch im DAV. Schuld sind die Fusionsgegner. Das war schnell klar!


Hierzu sollte jedoch erst einmal genau geschaut werden, wer die Fusionsgegner sind bzw. waren und die Gründe sollten durchleuchtet werden. Anstatt mit Dialog, Offenheit und Kompromissbereitschaft wurden Standpunkte bis aufs Blut vertreten, wurde die Gegenseite diffamiert und bloßzustellen versucht. Ja, bis kurz vor dem Abstimmungstermin wurden anscheinend wesentliche Fakten, nämlich die Haushaltslage und die Bilanzen, Warnungen von Juristen der Verbände und Wirtschaftsprüfern verdeckt gehalten.


Warum hat man versucht, diese Fusion auf Biegen und Brechen noch in diesem Jahr zu erzwingen?

Warum hat man die Fusionskritiker - Sportsfreunde aus dem gemeinsamen Verband - nicht versucht zu überzeugen? Warum wollte man Macht demonstrieren und den Partner niederringen?

Jetzt werden mit Bekanntgabe des Scheiterns der Fusion die Wunden geleckt und Schuldige gesucht!


Werden auch die wahren Schuldigen gefunden? Ich denke, diese Frage lässt sich sehr leicht beantworten.

Nun muss man sich nämlich wirklich fragen, wer die Schuld am Ergebnis trägt. Diejenigen, die bei der Abstimmung am 17.11. in Berlin gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben? Oder diejenigen, die nicht auf die Kritiker gehört haben, die die Expertenwarnungen ignoriert haben, die die Ablehnung in den Reihen von uns Anglern bundesweit nicht hören wollten und diese Fusion noch in 2012 zu einem Abschluss bringen wollten? Das sind diejenigen die demokratische Grundsätze anscheinend total oder auch nur teilweise außer Acht gelassen haben.

Die abgegebenen Stimmen gegen die Fusion haben *diese* Fusion - die eine wirkliche Einheit der Angler Deutschlands auf Jahre hinaus, vielleicht sogar für immer, unmöglich gemacht hätte - verhindert. 


Diejenigen haben einen Verband, der aus mangelnder Kompetenz, fehlendem Demokratieverständnis und eklatanter finanzieller Risiken keine oder in meinen Augen nur geringe Zukunftschancen gehabt hätte, verhindert. Sie haben verhindert, dass sich jahrzehntelange Missachtung, Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit in der Vertretung der Anglerschaft in Zukunft weiter manifestieren konnte.


Die wahren Gegner der Angler sind diejenigen, die jetzt auf die wenigen Reformwilligen einprügeln. Diejenigen, die nun erneut versuchen wollen, diese Fusion im März 2013 zu erzwingen. 


Die wahren Gegner der Angler sind diejenigen, die nicht das Rückgrat haben die Verantwortung für das Scheitern der Fusion zu übernehmen und zurückzutreten.

Allerspätestens seit diesem Wochenende kann niemand in den Verbänden behaupten, über wesentliche Dinge nicht informiert gewesen zu sein!Wurden Ihnen vor der Abstimmung im LSFV S-H alle zur Fusion bekannten Unterlagen zur Verfügung gestellt? Wurden Sie über die finanziellen Risiken die diese Fusion mit sich bringt im Vorfelde aufgeklärt? Gab es im Vorfeld Hinweise auf die rechtlichen Bedenken der Justitiarin des VDSF Frau Kiera? Es kann jetzt auch niemand mehr behaupten, dass die Öffentlichkeit, die Angler an der Basis, kein Interesse an politischen Entscheidungen in Verbänden hätte!

Und alles, was nun in Gang gebracht wird, um eine Fusion im März 2013 doch noch durchzusetzen, ist wider dem gesunden Menschenverstand und wider jeglicher betriebswirtschaftlicher Verantwortung. 

Kurz, es ist in meinen Augen eine Gefahr für unser aller Hobby- die Angelfischerei in Deutschland.

Wenn denn irgendwann in Zukunft eine wirkliche Einheit der Angler in Deutschland erreicht werden kann und soll, dann ist es äußerst kontraproduktiv, nun auf diejenigen einzuprügeln, die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben. Man treibt dadurch den Keil noch tiefer, trennt sich noch weiter von denjenigen, die auf Grund ihrer Einstellung und ihrem Verantwortungsbewusstsein der einzige Hoffnungsfunke für die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland sind.

Und im Interesse aller Angler in Deutschland kann man nur hoffen, dass das beginnende Erwachen der Basis, die aufkeimende Anteilnahme am verbandspolitischen Geschehen, kein Strohfeuer ist, sondern dass das Scheitern dieser unseligen Fusionsposse reinigende und wachrüttelnde Wirkung hatte. Sowohl bei den Anglern und Vereinen, wie auch innerhalb der Verbände.

Es bleibt weiter zu hoffen, dass diejenigen, die sich in naher Zukunft weiter als ewig gestrige positionieren, die weiterhin Angler und Vereine ignorieren, die sich weigern, eine neue Zeit zu akzeptieren, von den zahlenden Mitgliedern auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt und damit aus ihren sicher geglaubten Ämtern vertrieben werden.

Werte Vorsitzende der Kreisverbände in Schleswig Holstein, es ist jetzt ist nicht die Zeit zurück zu sinken und Entscheidungen durch abnicken herbeizuführen. Jetzt ist die Zeit, aktiv in das Geschehen einzugreifen und Positionen öffentlich und laut im Interesse der Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu vertreten. Ich bitte Sie Ihrer Verantwortung - zugesprochen durch die Mitglieder der Vereine die Sie vertreten dürfen -gerecht zu werden! Denken Sie bitte bei allen zukünftigen Entscheidungen an die Basis, an Ihre Mitglieder, an uns Angler!


Helfen Sie mit die Weichen für eine bessere und gemeinsame Zukunft für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu stellen- Nein zu dieser Fusion im März 2013! Ja zur Mitnahme von uns Anglern bei allen zukünftigen Entscheidungen!


Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!


Freundliche Grüße aus Schleswig-Holstein


XXXX


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

So, ich habe jetzt - knapp 10 Tage nach dem Versand des obigen Schreiben an 32 Adressaten (u.a. alle Kreisverbände in SH) - 3 Antworten erhalten. Das sind knapp 10% und damit mehr als ich erwartet hätte. In allen 3 Antworten stand im ersten Satz "bitte vertraulich behandeln"... Das werde ich selbstverständlich einhalten, im Gegensatz zu manch einem der 32 Empfänger meines Schreibens (was mir vorher klar war). Eventuell erhalte ich ja noch mehr Antworten- u.U. stimmt man sich ja erst im Vorfeld untereinander ab...

Alle Antworten haben mir eines gezeigt- die Verantwortlichen haben viel zu tun und manche Entscheidungen werden anscheinend nur durchgewunken. Auf jeden Fall fehlt das Interesse sich ausgiebig mit vielen Dingen ausführlich und der Aufgabe und Verantwortung angemessen zu beschäftigen! Man verlasse sich auf den Verband und trage alle Entscheidungen mit. 

So habe ich mir das in etwa vorgestellt. Das ist frustrierend...Weil man weiß, dass man nicht wirklich etwas ändern kann bzw. will und sich unter diesen Umständen niemals eine andere Ausrichtung abzeichnen wird. Andererseits haben wir "die dort" (indirekt) gewählt und sind somit selbst mitverantwortlich für die Arbeit in den Verbänden. Mit Ausnahme von Beiträgen in Foren bewegen wir doch nicht wirklich etwas...Das ist das berühmte "an die eigene Nase fassen und besser machen"...


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Arsch hoch, Zähne auseinander  -  Selbst aktiv werden, wenn Verbände zu wenig tun*

Das Problem daran ist, das neue Ideen und Ansichten nicht mit offenen Armen in Empfang genommen werden...

Somit kann das mal ganz schnell zu einer Lebensaufgabe werden. Aber wir können unseren Wolhstand usw. in Deutschland wohl nicht mit 82 Mio Angelfunktionären aufrecht erhalten. Somit müssen ein paar, wohl oder übel, bei ihren alten Jobs bleiben.

Nichtbezahlen oder den eigenen Verein zum Austritt aus dem Verband bewegen sind aber gute Maßnahmen.


----------

